
Ask HN: Ideal setup when sharing Gmail? - merubin75
I&#x27;m working with a startup where we all share &quot;inbox duty&quot; on Gmail. What&#x27;s the ideal way I can access the inbox, respond to email, and have everything remain on the server while I use Outlook 2016 as my email client app from my Win10 laptop? Extra points if I can apply Gmail labels from within Outlook as well.<p>Basically, I want to use the email app of my choice without damaging the experience for everyone else.<p>Yes, I really like Outlook. Don&#x27;t judge It&#x27;s what I&#x27;m comfortable with, my fingers have muscle memory from years of using the same keyboard shortcuts, and I customize the hell out of it so it practically doesn&#x27;t resemble the factory-installed version.
======
smt88
Accessing the Gmail account with IMAP should do what you want:

[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7126229?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7126229?hl=en)

------
kngspook
Generally shared email accounts are problematic. Have you guys considered a
mailing list or a delegated mailbox?

~~~
merubin75
Truth be told, I'm being generous when I say "inbox duty." It's basically me.
I flag things for my boss's attention with a label, but apart from that, I'm
the guy responding to most things.

